# Download center not working for uploading



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been trying to upload some files there and after some time waiting it displays an error saying that the uploaded file was 0 Kb, and that I should contact a board-administrator if this happens again. This happens every time I've attempted to upload something. 

I'll provide the exact error-message if needed.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I got the same. I just used a stopgap for my entry.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 8, 2008)

It works fine  for me.
I can upload an delete my downloads flawlessy.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2008)

We'll look into it, thanks


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 8, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It works fine  for me.
> I can upload an delete my downloads flawless.



Did you try in the last 5 minutes?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 8, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3433
Think so.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been trying to upload a file for 0.5h+ now and it's still not working.


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2008)

No need to fight over this. Conditions and settings are different for everyone, it's up to us admins to find out what's the difference between DieForIt and you guys.
If you have any clues please post.


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> No need to fight over this. Conditions and settings are different for everyone, it's up to us admins to find out what's the difference between DieForIt and you guys.
> If you have any clues please post.


All I know is that the file I'm trying to upload is ~5-6 MB. Can't really think of anything else that would be special in my case.


----------



## alex (Oct 9, 2008)

Same here, trying to upload Smash Smash Bros Rumble, since it wasn't yet, but it won't.


----------



## Minox (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, update. I tried to upload the file from my school instead because I could've had  an unstable connection at home, but that wasn't the case. It still produced the exact same error-message when I tried uploading it at school. The only difference was that it produced the error message in just a few seconds compared to approximately 30 seconds when I tried uploading at home. It seems that it actually uploads the whole file before it displays the error message.


----------

